# How much Urea to add ?



## Noxx (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello guys,
I've been using urea for a long time but I still have a question.
How is it possible to know when you don't need to add more urea ?
I know its when it stops bubbling but where weather is cold, fizzling is not very apparent. I know you must get a certain Ph but which one ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Oct 24, 2007)

Not sure, i"m placing this post so I'll be notified when someone else answers your question.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe Catfish and GSP stated that the target pH is 1. I can't confirm this as I don't use urea in my processing.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Oct 24, 2007)

Alright 
I hope one of them will see it 

Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 25, 2007)

Add urea until you get a pH of 1, Noxx. You either need narrow range pH paper or a meter.


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, any good sources for narrow range Ph paper?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.macbicnj.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=online&Category_Code=testpaper
I think the 0-3 pH range would work fine. The prices are great. The Jumbo papers are bigger and a little easier to read. They work the same with the same colors as the smaller one

Here's the manufacturer of the same paper:
https://www.microessentiallab.com/index.php?productID=39
That price is for 10 rolls, I think. Click on the photo. As you can see, the colors at that range only change slightly. You have to have good eyes and a little practice. Also, being color blind would cause problems.

As you can see, the papers, especially those on sale, are the cheapest way to go. There are also inexpensive pH meters available. Read this thread.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=366&highlight=meter+metre+inexpensive


----------



## Noxx (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot GoldSilverPro !


----------

